# Land Big Fish store



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I was out and about sat. morning and noticed some fishin rods in the windows of a store. I wandered in and was in awe at the selection of gear. After selecting a few lures that were not on the shelves of just every tackle and bait store i started looking at the reel selection. I seen a penn reel in the size that i could'nt find in tackle stores near the ocean where penn is a good seller. Everywhere i would go they did not have or could not get. This store had several in stock.
I'm the kind of person that does'nt like to buy over the internet, I want to see it in my hand before i give up dead presidents.

Land Big Fish is a sponsor on the site, The lure selection would give cabella's and bass pro a run for their money if not beat them in selection of on the shelf in stock baits.
It is good to know that here in Akron, Ohio that there is a store that you can walk into and pick up that bait, rod, or reel and feel it see it live before you buy it. I'm still amazed at the selection of lures. I could take out a second mortgage and still go broke there. (LOL)
I started using Penn reels after the shimanos i was using started wearing out and the penns i have are holding stong through the years. Its just hard to find them here in neo where they are not big sellers. 
Now i know where to go to get them. 
Guy said the majority of sales were internet sales around the world. I really doubt that i will buy another lure from wally world again. I guess that its a good thing that i live 30 min. away from this place or i would have to get a part time job to support my habit there.
Any one who is looking for that hard to find bait, lure should check this place out. I will still visit the mom & pop shops but this place is truly amazing.
I'm not trying to advertise for them. They are located on Manchester rd. out by Portage lakes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

LBF is a great store. There has only been two things I couldn't find there.
Bulk Aberdeen hooks for making perch/crappie rigs and Falcon rods.

BTW anyone know who seels Falcon rods in the Akron area. I don't buy rods over the internet.


----------



## Biersmith (Apr 18, 2009)

The Falcon web site list these local dealers:

Land Big Fish (1.7 mi)
Unit 20 Akron, OH 44319

Gander Mountain (11.6 mi)
4938 Portage St. N.W. North Canton, OH 44720

Gander Mountain (20.3 mi)
2695 Creekside Drive Twinsburg, OH 44087

Rodmakers Shoppe (25.0 mi)
Strongsville, OH 44149


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Do they have depth finders with GPS too? I need a reasonalby priced one for the bassboat I just bought.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Biersmith said:


> The Falcon web site list these local dealers:
> 
> Land Big Fish (1.7 mi)
> Unit 20 Akron, OH 44319


They no doubt sell Falcon, but they don't stock a lot of what they sell due to space. I assume the relationship they have with lots of the rod manufacturers involves drop shipping to facilitate the online business.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

its a great store but the only thing that sux is they take forever to get stock back in once the run out. example spro mad eye shad, they ran out of a certain color end of may, asked them to order more cuz i wanted to buy 4 of them, they didnt have them in until october, well after the pattern that the fish were on for late spring/early summer was over. i asked 2 different occasions for them to stock them and the guy said about 2 weeks each time, it took longer than 2 months. they are expensive for terminal tackle compared to gander and dicks, seems like the store is geared more towards the tourney bass fisherman that pound the portage lakes area. since they first opened though they have expanded on their walleye selection


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

dcross765,I'm glad you liked the store,I was the guy working saturday.We'll be getting more and more new things in as it nears closer to spring.If you ever want something thats online and not in the store we can always order it in for you,or if there's something you're having a hard time getting a hold of we'll see what we can do to get it for ya.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

dcross765 said:


> I guess that its a good thing that i live 30 min. away from this place or i would have to get a part time job to support my habit there.QUOTE]
> 
> Ha! im 2 mins away..... started landscaping on the weekends. Its a good store, the people there are very helpfull. I had a problem with a Pfluger combo i got there (drag was too sticky). Marty took care of the problem, and ordered in a newer model one, since they had stopped making the previous combo. If you like plastics, they have the biggest selection around.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

See guys we all got an in. Smalliediehard It was good to talk with ya. It just stinks that were in transition and its limited to try and get out to try out and break in my new penn. If we have a problem with issues we can get ahold of smalliediehard. Your pm's are gonna blow up now LOL. He was telling me that there is a lot of stock in the back so if you dont see it they might have it in the back.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I LOVE me some LBF!!

I spend so much money in there every year - it's ridiculous!! HA! I sign up for the buyers club every spring - and get 10% off every order....great deal.

Speaking of which - I was just thinking yesterday that I need to get up there and buy some things for spring.........maybe today is the day I take a ride up 93!


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I cruise through there on Monday nights while my daughter is going to her singing class. Nice store.

Jeff


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lewzer said:


> lbf is a great store. There has only been two things i couldn't find there.
> Bulk aberdeen hooks for making perch/crappie rigs and falcon rods.
> 
> Btw anyone know who seels falcon rods in the akron area. I don't buy rods over the internet.


as far as i know kames in north canton has falcons


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the rods everyone. Kames didn't have them last time I checked but I'll stop by again to see whether they have any in stock.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I live 2 mins from that place and am in there all the time. Most of the time I control my urge and I dont buy a single thing. I just love to walk around and look at everything (and bug Marty). Still bugging him to help me find a fishing partner to fish tourneys.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the panfish lure section, their tubebait displays rivals that of Bass Pro, and Cabelas. I buy my tubes from them, but my jigs from Gander, or online, cheaper for the amount you get at those places. I agree that if you're looking for terminal tackle, go somewhere else like Gander. They are more expensive at lbf for some reason. If you want to save money, you're going to have to buy a little here, or a little there in this region, No one store has it all at the lowest prices.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No offense, but you find jigs cheaper at Gander Mtn? Their prices are extremely high in my opinion....! I usually buy bulk thru Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas, but now, I'm fairly certain I wil stick to that method....! Every now and again, I have to go to Gander to get a fill in, something to hold me over and I don't appreciate it! I find it* hard to believe* that they are higher than Gander, not that I doubt your word... Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I agree they seemed to be a little higher on the lure end, but the closest Gander is in north canton and at 13 mpg in my truck its cheaper traveling 15 min. vs. 30 min. Plus the fact I've gone to Dick's and gander and not found specifically what i wanted. This place had everything i was looking for in a couple different brands and not to mention the Penn reel i had looked all over for. Seen it, put it in my hand, bought it.I know a few people that had id stolen from the web and fought with it and now have to call and confirm everything, even before buying groceries. Location and convienence plus IN STOCK = pay a little more. I'll go for that.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the store but I don't like it that there are deals on their website but not honored in the store. 
Like 20% off all YUM products but you go into the store and cant get that offer.
I hold off until springtime as much as I can because they have a big spring sale that is usually real good.
I do like that you can go in there and handle many diff brands of reels or look at lures or plastics before buying.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Have you ever asked if they'll honor the price in store as advertised on line? One time I had everything written down on a sheet of paper that I wanted to buy (prices included) and when ringing up I questioned the prices that were different (and cheaper) online - and they gave me the on line price..........good people that work there.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I love LBF because they carry a lot of Japanese tackle. Can't get Jackall, Megabass, Sunline (!!!), etc in BPS, Cabelas or Gander. Usually, the Lucky Craft selection @ those stores is limited at best - not at LBF. Most don't carry YZH at brick and mortar stores either.

They also carry a superior assortment of high end US lures...like hand tied jigs and spinnerbaits. The Roboworm selection is outstanding.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

LBF is hands down the best retail fishing store in the NE area IMO. Especially good for their crankbait selection. Ask for Marty if you need anything you don't see. He'll take good care of you. 
Gander Mountain still can't seem to figure out how to keep anything in stock. You would think they would know to order extra stock of popular items, but EVERY time I go there, they are sold out of nearly everything I'm looking for. I stopped bothering with them a year or so ago when they didn't have Gulp Alive, duo lock snaps or treble hooks. Can you imagine a fishing store running out of something like treble hooks??? Kinda like a restaurant running out of ice.


----------

